#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Different TCL Commands in SQL

## Lorraine

Hi all,

TCL commands are used to manage the changes made by DML statements.

COMMIT: To write and store the changes to the databaseROLLBACK: To restore the database since the last commit

Thank you!

----------

